# Creaking sound from rear hub?



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

So over the past few rides I been having an elusive creaking sound coming from somewhere on my bike when pedaling. Which was weird because I had just gotten it serviced by my LBS. 

So I took it in to have them look at it, and we went through a few things... first we found that the BB was loose, so we tightened that up and re greased it but the creaking was still there. The rear derailleur was off a by a tiny bit so we adjusted that as well (probably wasn't the problem though). the seat post was dry so we re-greased it, and we checked and tightened all the hardware. After all that the creaking was still there. The last thing we tried was to reset the rear wheel in the dropouts. That made the creaking go away for a bit but on the ride home it came back after I went off a curb.

Any ideas?


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

A couple more questions......

Does it matter if you are standing or sitting?

Have you tried to see if it happens when you are really standing hard on the pedals or just going easy? Also, try pedaling with just one pedal at a time to see if its a pedal or possibly cleat if you have those.

Did you try resetting the wheels again in the dropouts after going off the curb and seeing if the noise went away again? Personally, that is where I would probably start, since that seemed to fix it last time. 

Can you get the noise if someone is holding the bike up and you rotate the crank?

Something many do not think about, is your chain properly lubed?

What kind of hubs are you running and how old are they?


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

The creaking noise happens in any gear sitting or standing. It usually only happens when a reasonable amount of pedaling force is applied. I am running clipless, brand new spd520's.

I didn't try resetting the wheels again yet as I been a little frustrated and didn't really want to touch it.

It it only happens when you actually ride the bike.

I clean and lube my chain usually after every ride, but I never go more than 2 rides with out cleaning and lubing it.

The bike is barely a month old with about 25-30 hours on it. The hubs are made by specialized ( 2011 rockhopper disc).


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

Presumably it has a replaceable derailer hanger or drop out. Pull it off, clean it up and give it a thin coat of grease on the surface that contacts the frame. I had a very similar problem with my heckler and chased it all over the bike before it occured to me to check the dropout.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Grease your rotors.


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

Finch Platte said:


> Grease your rotors.


OK I'll get right on ruining my brakes.... Thank you for the smart ass comment!.....


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

wreckedrex said:


> Presumably it has a replaceable derailer hanger or drop out. Pull it off, clean it up and give it a thin coat of grease on the surface that contacts the frame. I had a very similar problem with my heckler and chased it all over the bike before it occured to me to check the dropout.


Thank you for the suggestion, ill check that as well.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I had a situation similar to this on my older bike. I eventually narrowed it down to a finicky hub. It was a high pitched squeal that would only occur when weight was on the rear wheel and the bike was in motion. I took the rotors off and tried to recreate the sound and was unable to do so, which led me to think it was a finicky rotor. I changed rotors out and tightened it up nice but the squeal was still there. Therefore I figured it to be the hub, but instead of rebuilding it or trying to fix it I just bought a new wheelset (I was due for an upgrade anyways). Haven't heard it since.


----------



## ants (Jul 29, 2007)

wreckedrex said:


> Presumably it has a replaceable derailer hanger or drop out. Pull it off, clean it up and give it a thin coat of grease on the surface that contacts the frame. I had a very similar problem with my heckler and chased it all over the bike before it occured to me to check the dropout.


+1 - same problem, same solution. hunted round for ages with it


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got done riding again, reset the rear wheel and loosened the qr(it was really really tight) it went away for a while.... Then it came back again. Going to try lubing the hanger.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

You didn't say you greased the dropouts themselves yet. I had an old Foes FXR that made the most horrid creaking sounds if I didn't keep the dropouts greased. And I am talking the ENTIRE dropout....anywhere there is metal to metal contact. Don't worry, you're not going to lose your back wheel. I'd try that. I bet the farm that will solve the problem.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Same problem here, no solution as yet. Most of the time the creaking sound is here, sometimes it disappears for awhile, sometimes it creaks only when I push the right pedal, sometimes only the left pedal. Creaks in every gear combination, sitting and standing.
Tried to remove/reinstall the BB, greased both threads and inside of the locknut, like Parktool site recommends. Greased the hanger. The last thing left before replacing the BB (my prime suspect anyway) is to grease the dropouts. Will give it a try now.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

No, greasing the dropouts didn't work at all, same sound, driving me crazy........Going to replace the BB next week, can't think of anything else to do.


----------



## kcvpr (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I greased the deraleur hanger last night, and the creak went away. I haven't been a long ride yet, so it may still come back... Fingers crossed!

Thanks for all the help guys! (except finch platte, you're an ass)


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, there went the farm.....hmmm. Quick release or threaded axle on the rear? I have had quick releases make some noise if the cams were dry. If you still suspect it's in the rear, try getting beside the bike and pushing and pulling the wheel back and forth with a bit of force at different angles to see if you can duplicate the sound. Mine used to make the same noise using this method....that's how I isolated the issue. If ya can, at least then you won't have to drop coin on a new BB. Maybe it's the splines where the cranks mount to the BB?? Possible cracked frame somewhere??


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Secace said:


> If ya can, at least then you won't have to drop coin on a new BB. Maybe it's the splines where the cranks mount to the BB?? Possible cracked frame somewhere??


Splines greased, the bolt holding the crank tightened up and thread greased. In my (not OP's) case the sound comes clearly from the crank area. Checked the frame for cracks, none found. No loose parts, for all I can tell. The bearings of BB remain the prime suspect. The BB itself is not a lot of money, costs like a cheap chain. Besides, the bike is supposed to be still under warranty on the parts.
I'd have replaced the BB long ago, but at the LBS they told me, they didn't know exact length of the axle, and needed to remove the BB to measure. If I was sure about the axle, I'd have bought a BB and replaced it myself, not a big deal. 
Creaking bicycle is like lower back problems - once ppl start ranting about it, they can never finish........


----------

